

Congressional Re-districting by algorithm (USA) - mooreds
http://bdistricting.com/2010/

======
lsiebert
Okay, so this splits sf by having the north and extreme west be joined with
tiburon and part of the north bay, and the rest of the city is another
district.

Seems like it would be better NOT to split the city into two districts.
Probably the algorithm should take into account city and county limits. But
maybe that's just me.

